# Fmod installation.



## vibra (4 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai un mac OS X, et j'utilise Xcode pour programmer en C.
Dans le cadre d'un tutoriel, j'aurais besoin d'installer la librairie Fmod, mais je n'ai pas trouvé le documentation nécessaire. J'ai déjà lu des postes là dessus sur ce même forum, mais je n'ai pas su trouver des réponses.
Serait-il possible que quelqu'un me dises assez précisément comment faire svp ?


----------



## vibra (21 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, j'aimerai vraiment pouvoir installer FMOD 3. Mais je n'y arrive pas. Un tutoriel (pour wingows) parle d'un fichier nommé fmod.dll qu'il n'y a même pas dans le zip que j'ai téléchargé, et ils demandent de mettre des headers dans le dossier de mon IDE or il y en a des dizaines nommé Xcode sur mon ordinateur
Bref est-ce que quelqu'un pour m'aider s'il vous plait ?


----------



## ntx (21 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
déjà les dll tu oublies, c'est du Windows. Avant de commencer à vouloir faire du C, il faudrait peut être avoir une petite idée de ce qu'est une application et une librairie :rateau:
Ensuite fmod, c'est quoi ? C'est ça ? Si oui, où le problème, dans la rubrique download tu as un dmg pour Mac OSX qui contient un package à installer. Bon, l'installeur fait n'importe quoi mais les fichiers sont quand même sur le disque. Dans api/inc tu as les includes, et dans api/lib tu as deux librairies .dylib (les "dll" de Mac OSX). Dans ton projet, tu ajoutes les chemins vers les includes et tu ajoutes la ou les librairies dans ton projet. Mais là ce n'est plus un problème d'installation mais d'utilisation de Xcode : tout est expliqué dans la doc via le menu help. RTFM  Et ne me dit pas que tu ne comprends rien à l'anglais, sans anglais change de "métier"


----------



## vibra (22 Juin 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Dans api/inc tu as les includes, et dans api/lib tu as deux librairies .dylib (les "dll" de Mac OSX). Dans ton projet, tu ajoutes les chemins vers les includes et tu ajoutes la ou les librairies dans ton projet.


En fait moi c'est Fmod 3 et dans les lib je n'ai pas de .dylib, mais j'ai .lib .shlb .xSYM  et .a. Bref, j'ai ajouté les chemins vers tous les includes et les librairies en faisant : "Add->existing files", puis j'ai rajouté dans le code les includes pour tous les headers, mais ça ne marche pas car ça me met le message suivant lors de la compilation : "/usr/bin/ld: table of contents for archive: /Users/mayeul/Desktop/123/../fmodapi375mac/api/lib/libfmod.a is out of date; rerun ranlib(1) (can't load from it)"
Je ne comprends pas parce que j'ai fais tout ce que tu as dit (je crois) mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.
En tout cas merci de ton aide.


----------



## ntx (22 Juin 2008)

Pour l'utilisation de fmod375 voir ce sujet. En créant un projet "Carbon Application" et en ajoutant le framework SDL, ça devrait compiler.


----------



## vibra (23 Juin 2008)

Ok, j'ai lu le sujet et j'essaye. Juste une question ppc, c'est l'abréviation de PowerPC ?


----------



## ntx (23 Juin 2008)

vibra a dit:


> Juste une question ppc, c'est l'abréviation de PowerPC ?


Oui et X86 c'est pour les processeurs Intel


----------



## vibra (24 Juin 2008)

Bon, ça marche toujours pas : il me met "has exited due to signal 10 (SIGBUS)."(alors que mon code est :

```
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <SDL/SDL.h>
#include <SDL/SDL_image.h>
#include "fmod.h"
#include "fmod_errors.h"
#include "wincompat.h"

int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
    return 1;
}
```
Donc l'erreur ne peut pas provenir du code. Mais il y a quand même eu des progrès !
Juste 3 questions :
     * Pour ajouter une librairie (dans mon cas libfmode.a (car je suis sur ppc)), il faut faire exactement comme pour les headers ? (Add->Existing Files&#8230
     * Quand j'ajoute un header ou une librairie, j'ai plusieurs options : 
                 - Recursively create groups for any added folders.
                 - Create folder references for any added folders.
Il faut que je choisisse laquelle ?
     * Dans le dossier lib, il y a d'autres fichiers. Ils doivent bien servir à quelque chose alors pourquoi on ne les incluent pas au projet ?

PS : Merci de ton aide.


----------



## ntx (24 Juin 2008)

vibra a dit:


> * Quand j'ajoute un header ou une librairie, j'ai plusieurs options :
> - Recursively create groups for any added folders.
> - Create folder references for any added folders.
> Il faut que je choisisse laquelle ?


Peu importe c'est juste de la présentation


> * Dans le dossier lib, il y a d'autres fichiers. Ils doivent bien servir à quelque chose alors pourquoi on ne les incluent pas au projet ?


Tant que tous les symboles sont définis, il ne doit y avoir besoin d'autres librairies. A voir dans la doc de fmod.
Quel type de projet as-tu créé ? Parce qu'une application SDL sous Cocoa ça ne fonctionne pas comme cela, voir la doc sur le site de SDL.


----------



## vibra (25 Juin 2008)

J'ai fais une Carbon application, comme tu m'avais dit.


----------



## ntx (25 Juin 2008)

J'ai dit que ça compilait, pas que ça tournait :rateau: Si tu utilises la SDL pour faire l'affichage (est-ce le cas ?) il faut créer une application SDL en utilisant les extras disponibles sur cette page. Dedans tu as des projets Xcode de types "SDL Application".


----------



## vibra (26 Juin 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Si tu utilises la SDL pour faire l'affichage (est-ce le cas ?)


Oui, c'est exactement ça et je voudrais rajouter le son avec Fmod (je suis le tutoriel du zéro).
Je vais essayer avec les extras.


----------

